# Towing Ideas...



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

100 lbs. tongue weight is like having a couple of passengers in the back seat or a few bags of groceries in the trunk. I don't think you need to do anything to the suspension.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> 100 lbs. tongue weight is like having a couple of passengers in the back seat or a few bags of groceries in the trunk. I don't think you need to do anything to the suspension.


I will have 1 passenger and probably a few things in the trunk, but even then it'll probably be like having 2 passengers in the back seat with the combined weight. So I see your point. Thx.


----------



## mike1coolguy88 (Apr 7, 2012)

did you ever end up towing this curious of your results?


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

mike1coolguy88 said:


> did you ever end up towing this curious of your results?


I tow all the time with my car. Anywhere from 200-1000+lbs, and up to 400 miles at a time. 

It's fine, not a big deal. Car is using a decent amount of boost to cruise on the highway if the load is not aerodynamic (like a large piece of furniture for example) but even in 90* heat with the A/C on for hours the cooling system is more than adequate. 


I wish i could keep track of my oil temps though.

I get 33mpg @ 65mph towing a motorcycle on a utility trailer. Perfect low budget track day rig.


----------



## mike1coolguy88 (Apr 7, 2012)

thanks for the reply does the rear end sag at all? i called airlift suspension wich makes airags that insert inside your coil spring u air up with a compressor to raise your ride hieght while towing there producing a kit for me as we speak


----------

